# Pony weight carrying advice



## glk89 (28 February 2015)

Hi, I have just got a pony for my daughter, he is 13.2hh Welsh x fell. I am looking to ride him too. I am in the process of losing some weight but at the min I am 13 stone 5 approx 5 ft 5/6? Do you think he would carry me now? I have ridden previously but not for many years so not a complete novice! No one ever believes weigh 13 stone + when they look at me so they always say he'd easily carry me.

Anyone similar or any ideas?


----------



## Shay (28 February 2015)

Ponies can carry far more  weight in a balanced rider than in an unbalanced one.  It might also depend on his age - if he is young and fit he'll be up to more weight than if he is older or arthritic. And what you plan to do with him!   Might it be an idea  to get your instructor  to have a look?  I didn't believe anyone when they kept telling me I could ride my daughter's first cob pony - but  actually he carries my weight just fine.  I used to school him for her and remind him of his manners which ponies can forget with a smaller rider.  I wouldn't have jumped him or taken him hunting or anything - but he was fine on the flat. Her ponies now would likely kill me if I tried to ride them - far more horse than I am rider!


----------



## glk89 (28 February 2015)

Shay said:



			Ponies can carry far more  weight in a balanced rider than in an unbalanced one.  It might also depend on his age - if he is young and fit he'll be up to more weight than if he is older or arthritic. And what you plan to do with him!   Might it be an idea  to get your instructor  to have a look?  I didn't believe anyone when they kept telling me I could ride my daughter's first cob pony - but  actually he carries my weight just fine.  I used to school him for her and remind him of his manners which ponies can forget with a smaller rider.  I wouldn't have jumped him or taken him hunting or anything - but he was fine on the flat. Her ponies now would likely kill me if I tried to ride them - far more horse than I am rider!
		
Click to expand...

He's 11 and abit out of shape at the moment but a couple of girls on our yard (smaller) and he's got lots of energy and is quite forward. He doesn't seem to have any problems or anything. I might just ask someone to look when I'm on him and see how we get on. I'd only be doing light school work with him and maybe a light hack once he's settled in and introduced back into it. Thanks for your advice...might just give it a go and see. He has good legs and is very chunky!


----------



## SpringArising (28 February 2015)

I would say 10.5/11 stone, max.


----------



## webble (28 February 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I would say 10.5/11 stone, max.
		
Click to expand...

Me too plus tack


----------



## Traveller59 (28 February 2015)

The most scientific approach is to base the rider weight to pony or horse ratio on percentage of bodyweight to bodyweight.

It should be no more than 20%.

So if you  have a 400kg horse the total carrying weight should be no more than 80kg

BUT there are other factors to consider,  such as age health and bone, and what you expect to do with the pony.

I used to school the childrens 12.2 for safety reasons, but kept it short. 
A 500kg horse would be up to 100kg


----------



## Shay (1 March 2015)

I'm old fashioned - so I had to translate the scientific advice above.  But having done so it does make sense(ish..)  A 400kg animal equates to a chunky not small pony or a fine and fairly small horse.  A  500kg animal is roughly a chunky small horse I think.  I can only base that on my pair - cob weighs in at  420Kg and stands 13.1.  Appie weighs in at 455kg and stands 14.2.  (And he has an LHC to prove it!)  On the above that would allow a roughly 12 stone rider on the  pony and a 14 stone rider on the appie.  That is about right  for the cob - although probably slightly higher than I would like (and  I have just realized I didn't allow for weight  of tack) but way to heavy for the Appie who is fine boned.

But it makes the point.  If the  above formula is right - and I have no reason to  believe  otherwise! - then posts about a max of 10 stone are an under-estimate.  This is far more about the pairing of a pony and rider; balance, weight of bone, activity, duration  etc.


----------



## Emsarr (2 March 2015)

I would say that, if you work him as you said above, you will be fine.
I used to school and jump a 10.1h Shetland at 10-10.5st (and 5ft7) who carried me fine and was happy enough to throw in a good few broncs!  I did only ride him as he tried to chuck his 4yo jockey off in spectacular fashion so I got thrown on to keep him ticking over.


----------

